

PR Industry Fills Vacuum Left by Shrinking Newsrooms - r0h1n
http://www.propublica.org/article/pr-industry-fills-vacuum-left-by-shrinking-newsrooms

======
scholia
From 2011

~~~
r0h1n
My bad, didn't notice.

